# What does your body fat % need to be   in order to see your abs?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:I know what I want to look like and I follow your advice about visualization and seeing my abs the way I want them to look. But what I can’t figure out is what body fat % I should be aiming at to achieve that look? I am female, 35 yrs old and I’ve done [...]

*Read More...*


----------

